# BitDefender (2010) blockiert das Internetz (Internet goes Blank)



## INU.ID (27. November 2009)

Hallo.

Seit ungefähr 14 Tagen kämpfen Besitzer der aktuellen BitDefender-Produkte (Internet-Security und Total-Securoty, evtl. noch mehr) mit einem schwerwiegenden Problem. Viele wissen nicht mal das BitDefender dafür verantwortlich ist. Da ich noch keinen Thread bzw. keine News zum Thema gefunden habe, hier eine kurze Erläuterung:

Mit den genannten Produkten kann es, unter noch nicht genau bekannten Umstanden, dazu kommen das plötzlich kein Zugriff auf das Internetz mehr möglich ist. Meist sieht das folgendermaßen aus:

Man surft ganz normal im Internetz. Nun lädt man von irgendwo eine Datei runter. Nun kann es, in Abhängigkeit der Größe und der Geschwindigkeit des Downloads, dazu kommen das der Download zwar noch läuft, man aber nicht mehr surfen kann. Sämtliche Seiten werden einfach nur "Blank" angezeigt. Es lassen sich keine Downloads mehr starten, und fast kein Programm hat mehr Zugriff auf das Internetz. Kurioserweise stören sich manche Anwendungen nicht daran, WoW zb. funktioniert auch weiterhin, Steam hingegen kann nicht mehr vollständig aufs Internetz zugreifen (Einloggen geht noch, Produkte werden keine angezeigt). Manchmal reicht auch schon das gleichzeitige "Cachen" mehrere Youtube-Filme o.ä. um den "Effekt" auszulösen.

Erst durch einen Neustart ist, zumindest der kurzzeitige, Zugriff auf das Internetz wieder möglich.

Das Problem ist den Jungs von BitDefender, wie gesagt, seit min. 14 Tagen bekannt, aber scheinbar ist man unfähig es zu lösen. Bis dahin rate ich jedem *Betroffenen* die Software komplett zu deaktivieren, sollte das nicht helfen bleibt nur die Deinstallation.

Manchmal reicht es in den Einstellungen (Profi-Ansicht!) sämtliche Punkte (10) unter "Sicherheitseinstellungen" ein und wieder auszuschalten. In manchen Fällen half das zumindest kurzzeitig. Manche berichten bei ihnen hätte schon der Eintrag "Antivirus" gereicht, andere hingegen konnten ihr System nur noch durch die Deinstallation des Produktes wieder zum laufen bekommen.

Nichts genaues weiß man nicht. 

MFG


----------



## Geicher (27. November 2009)

Was ist denn ein Internetz?


----------



## Rotax (27. November 2009)

Ich sag auch immer Internetz 

Bissl schwach von den BitDefender Leuten, dass die da Wochen für brauchen um das zu lösen...


----------



## Explosiv (27. November 2009)

Hartes Stück, wie ich finde. Ich hätte schon längst den Deinstall-Button gedrückt  ! 

Aber für die Leute, die absolut keinen Ahnung haben und sich deswegen weiße, leere Sites angucken müssen, ist das schon echt mieß  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## MysticBinary82 (27. November 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Hartes Stück, wie ich finde. Ich hätte schon längst den Deinstall-Button gedrückt  !
> 
> Aber für die Leute, die absolut keinen Ahnung haben und sich deswegen weiße, leere Sites angucken müssen, ist das schon echt mieß  !
> 
> Gruß Explosiv


 
So denkt vllt. einer, der sich keine Lizenz gekauft hat.

Mir ist das bis jetzt noch nicht passiert und ich hatte schon oft simultane Downloads. Kann auch sein, dass das Problem nicht bei Windows 7 (64 Bit) auftritt.


----------



## snajdan (28. November 2009)

Also ich hab mmn z.B die BitDefender GameSafe 2008 und hatte in der Richtung das gleiche Problem unter Vista und Windows7 das mit "AKTIVIERTER" Firewall kein Zugriff aufs Internet möglich war. Hab ich sie deaktiviert ging alles einwandfrei.....ABER unter XP gibts keine Probleme :o


----------



## Eutow (28. November 2009)

Ich habe seit vielen Jahren BitDefgender und seitdem Win 7 erhältlich ist auch das neue BitDefender 2010 Total Internet Security.

Von diesen Problemen habe ich noch nie was gehört, geschweige den mitbekommen und ich surfe jeden Tage ein paar Stunden, lade Dateien runter etc. Es sind also einzellne Betroffen nicht alle den ich habe das oben beschriebene Problem nicht.


----------



## Klutten (28. November 2009)

Bei mir läuft Bitdefender IS 2010 wie ein Länderspiel. Vor allem aber wesentlich flüssiger als noch die vorherige Version.  

Probleme im oder mit dem Internet??? Nö.


----------



## INU.ID (28. November 2009)

Ich nutze ebenfalls BD*I*S 2010 und habe das Problem, aber auch BD*T*S 2010 User berichten von diesem "Phänomen". Es gab alleine in den letzten 24h zwei Anwendungsupdates, doch das Problem besteht weiterhin. Obwohl ich mittlerweile sämtliche BD-Dienste deaktiviert habe, und es damit auch "eigentlich" läuft, nach einem Neustart besteht das Problem wieder, bis ich einmal alle BD-Dienste ein- und wieder ausgeschaltet habe.

Und scheinbar hängt es mit der Auslastung des Internetzes zusammen, wenn ich meine 16MBit komplett nutze dauert es keine 10 Sekunden bis zum "Effekt", cache ich ein paar YT-Videos parallel kann es auch mal eine halbe Stunde dauern. Wer nur surft und wenn überhaupt kleine Dateien lädt bleibt vermutlich davon verschont.

Das Problem kann unter XP, Vista oder Win7 auftreten, egal ob 32 oder 64Bit. Und da man die "stillen Updates" nicht mehr mitbekommt (selbst wenn!), und BD 2010 dieses Problem nicht von Anfang an hatte, kommt nicht jeder sofort dahinter das es an BD liegt. Manche User konsultierten wegen des Problems zb. zuerst ihren ISP oder MS, bis sie dahinter kamen das der Fehler eben nicht dort liegt.

@Explosiv: Bei einer Freeware hätte ich das auch getan. Aber da ich dafür Geld bezahlt habe, und der Umtausch von benutzter Software nicht immer unkompliziert ist (und ich ja ansonsten zufrieden bin), möchte ich den Jungs zumindest die Möglichkeit geben das Problem zu lösen.

Mich stört nur, das es die Möglichkeit gibt über das Produkt selbst die Kunden auf evtl. Probleme hinzuweisen, und das einfach nicht passiert ist. Der Support erhielt die erste Meldung, soweit ich weiß, ja bereits am 08.11.2009, und heute ist der 28.11.

Naja, bis max. Ende nächster Woche gebe ich ihnen noch Zeit den Bug zu behen, danach verlange ich mein Geld wieder.

MFG

PS: ärgerlich wenn man zb. Vista inkl. aller Service-Packs und sämtlicher Software neu aufspielt, was nicht mal eben in 1h zu bewerkstelligen ist, nur um dann zu merken das der Aufwand umsonst war...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. November 2009)

ich hatte das BDIS 2010 und BDTS 2010 als testversion. und muss dankend ablenhnen. Habe ein heimnetz und nix ging mehr, ob lan zocken, drucken oder dateiaustausch, nix war mehr möglich, den alle PCs im heimnetz müssen BDIS 2010 oder BDTS 2010 bestizen sonst feierabend. LOL. Seit dem habe ich Norton 360 v3.1 Telekom-edition( für comfort plus kunden for free) und alles bestens. Internet speed gut, pc speed gut, heimnetzwerk kein problem. und das bei Win xp, win vista und win7.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (28. November 2009)

Ein Glück dass ich keinen Bitdefender nutze. Und auch nichts anders mit "Bit"...


----------



## INU.ID (28. November 2009)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> den alle PCs im heimnetz müssen BDIS 2010 oder BDTS 2010 bestizen sonst feierabend.


Das ist nicht korrekt. Ich nutze BD nicht auf jedem meinem Systeme, habe aber von jedem System auf jedes System (wo gewünscht) Zugriff - egal ob XP oder Vista zum Einsatz kommt. Wenn man allerdings die Standardeinstellung des Programms verändert (irgendwelche Regler hoch setzt), dann kann es natürlich erforderlich sein das man die einzelnen Einstellungen noch etwas anpassen muß.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (28. November 2009)

@klutten @inu.id

ihr nutzt security suite`s..warum? geht ihr noch mit einem modem ins netz..


----------



## Klutten (28. November 2009)

Was möchtest du uns mit dieser abfälligen Bemerkung sagen? Ich denke, dass dein gerade erst letztlich gezeigtes Verhalten bezüglich Computern nicht gerade auf einen umfangreichen Erfahrungsschatz schließen lässt. 

Wie verhält es sich also mit dieser Aussage jetzt?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (28. November 2009)

allso das ist ja eigentlich ganz einfach zu verstehen...aber lassen wir das mal lieber.

allso kurz gesagt..
eine security suite sollte erst dan in einsatz kommen wen man noch mit einem modem ins internetz geht...ganz einfach aus dem grund...weil der modem eingehende und ausgehende verbindungen nicht filtern kan...keine firewall und so...

aber solltest du im besitz eines routers sein dan wäre eine security suite incl. software firewall..unnütz...da der router selbst schon eine hardware firewall integriert hat..

wen du willst kan ich dir ja mal schreiben wie man sich am besten gegen internet bedrohungen schützen kann...und das ohne suites




Klutten schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass dein gerade erst letztlich gezeigtes Verhalten bezüglich Computern nicht gerade auf einen umfangreichen Erfahrungsschatz schließen lässt.



damit meinst du wohl das overclocking...mag sein das ich in dem sektor nicht zu den top10 gehöre...aber immerhin bereitet es mir eine riesen gaudi...


----------



## INU.ID (28. November 2009)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> allso kurz gesagt..
> eine security suite sollte erst dan in einsatz kommen wen man noch mit einem modem ins internetz geht...ganz einfach aus dem grund...weil der modem eingehende und ausgehende verbindungen nicht filtern kan...keine firewall und so...
> 
> aber solltest du im besitz eines routers sein dan wäre eine security suite incl. software firewall..unnütz...da der router selbst schon eine hardware firewall integriert hat..


Also ich besitze einen Router (FritzBox) samt HW-FW und benötige dennoch eine derartige Softwarelösung. Zb. weil ich Fremd-Datenträgern grundsätzlich nicht blind vertraue, oder weil ich nicht jedem Programm den Kontakt zum Internetz erlaube. Es gibt noch mehr Gründe, doch sollten diese 2 reichen.


> wen du willst kan ich dir ja mal schreiben wie man sich am besten gegen internet bedrohungen schützen kann...und das ohne suites


Deine Äußerung zeigt mir das du, zumindest für mich, diesbezüglich nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner bist. 

ChaosSeminar/Index - Chaos Computer Club


Im speziellen:

ChaosSeminar/2005/01_(Un)Sicheres_Windows_am_Heim-PC - Chaos Computer Club

ChaosSeminar/2004/12_Personal_Firewalls - Chaos Computer Club

Da wird schön erklärt wann und vor allem warum es (keinen) Sinn macht, bzw. was man besser tun sollte um seine Systeme zu schützen.. Aber eigentlich hat das mit dem Thema hier ja auch nicht wirklich was zu tun. Wenn du also über Sinn und Unsinn derartiger Software sinnieren möchtest, mach bitte einen xtra Thread zum thema auf. Danke.


----------



## rebel4life (29. November 2009)

Bitdefender läuft bei mir einwandfrei, Antivir kann man unter Windows 7 gerade nicht nehmen, denn das schießt einem das Dateisystem. Wieso Bitdefender Internet Security? Ganz einfach - die 3er Lizenz hat rund 10€ gekostet und es läuft eh nur die Antivirusfunktion. Firewall brauch ich nicht, wenn ich nur den AV gekauft hätte, hätte ich für eine Lizenz mehr als 15€ gezahlt.


----------



## Klutten (29. November 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Wieso Bitdefender Internet Security? Ganz einfach - die 3er Lizenz hat rund 10€ gekostet und ....



Ich weiß zwar gerade nicht genau, was meine 2-Jahres-Lizenz gekostet hat, aber es waren irgendwo bei 60 Euro (aktuell auf der HP 71,95 Euro). Selbst die Dreier-Lizenz kostet jährlich rund 40 Euro, wo hast du sie dann für 10 Euro bekommen?


----------



## INU.ID (29. November 2009)

Er hat sich vermutlich nur den Key gekauft, den gibts zb. auf ebay schon sehr günstig.

ZB hier: Bitdefender Internet Security 2010 3-USER DEUTSCH #KEY bei eBay.de: Komplettpakete (endet 22.12.09 20:57:36 MEZ) (EUR 14,90)


----------



## rebel4life (29. November 2009)

Nein, ich hab schon ne Version mit Hülle usw.

Bestellte Artikel   	 Preis
1 Exemplar(e) von: BitDefender Internet Security 2009 Familiy Edition 3 Platz [CD-ROM]
Zustand: Neu
Verkauft von: Amazon EU S.a.r.L.
	EUR 12,47

Amazon sei dank, jetzt kostet das Teil wieder 45€. 

Da man kostenlos von der 2009er auf die 2010er umsteigen kann, ist das natürlich genial.


----------



## Klutten (29. November 2009)

Ich habe nur den Key gekauft, aber direkt über Bitdefender. Anscheinend ist es aber lohnenswerter hier auf Drittanbieter auszuweichen. Der Preisunterschied ist ja eklatant.


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (29. November 2009)

Ist dennoch erstaunlich billig, das Angebot. 

Ich hatte selber mal ein Angebot von BD, eine Zweijahreslizenz Antivirus, online erworben, heruntergeladen (ohne Datenträger also) und installiert. Die kostete aber um die 30-40 Euro.


----------



## rebel4life (29. November 2009)

War halt gerade ideal, denn die Werbung beim Avira hat genervt und so hab ich nur rund 8€ gezahlt - mein Bruder hatte ne Lizenz, ich jeweils eine fürn PC und eine fürn Laptop.


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (29. November 2009)

Dumm nur, daß man bei solchen Aktionen dazukommen muß - sonst geht man leer aus. Und in der Regel suche ich mir ein Antivirenprogramm, wenn meines ausläuft. 

Hast du halt Glück gehabt. War offenbar ein Auslaufmodell. Daß man das dann aber auf den Nachfolger upgraden konnte, finde ich schon erstaunlich. 
Da fällt mir ein, bei Amazon wollte ich nie wieder kaufen, weil die mich bei Win7 so über den Tisch gezogen haben....


----------



## WhackShit007 (30. November 2009)

ich finde interessant das gerade solche investigativen seiten gesperrt wurden. habe eine news gefunden.

MMnews - MMnews gesperrt von Trend Micro


----------



## s1n88 (30. November 2009)

Jetzt erklärt sich einiges, denn genau das hier beschriebene Probleme habe ich seit knapp 2 Wochen und ich war schon bald davor meinen Computer neu aufzusetzen, da ich das Problem nicht finden konnte, aber dass es meine AntiVir-Software ist, hätte ich ja jetzt nicht gedacht ...

Doch ich war schon länger am überlegen, meine AntiVir-Software zu wechseln, da ich noch viele andere Probleme mittlerweile mit Bitdefender festgestellt habe.
So hängt sich das Programm manchmal auf und lässt sich nicht mehr starten ... Als Fehlermeldung erscheint nur noch, dass der Dienst nicht mehr läuft und sich auch nicht mehr starten lässt.
Außerdem blockiert Bitdefender manchmal Programme ins Internet, obwohl diese in der "Nicht-Blockieren" Liste stehen ...

Ich bin wirklich enttäuscht worden vom Bitdefender Team. Vor ein paar Jahren waren Sie noch echt gut, da hatte ich keinerlei Probleme, doch es scheint so, als wenn die Software von Jahr zu Jahr nur noch schlechter wird. Schade eigentlich, doch da werde ich wohl bald demnächst meine neue AntiVir-Software, welche mittlerweile seit 3 Wochen auf dem Notebook im Einsatz ist, auch auf meinem Hauptrechner installieren!


----------



## tollhouse (1. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe bei mir den Echtzeitschutz deaktiviert und so geht es erstmal. Zum Ausgleich läuft halt jeden Tag mal ein Systemscan für meine Windoof Platte.
Zur Info: mein BS ist Vista Business x64


----------



## rebel4life (1. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir ging jetzt dann auf einmal gar nichts mehr.

Bitdefender ist jetzt für mich aufm Laptop Geschichte, such mir noch nen anderen Virenscanner, ohne Bitdefender läuft jdownloader wieder einwandfrei, Seiten laden sofort und ich darf keine 5-10s warten bis es weiter geht.


----------



## INU.ID (2. Dezember 2009)

**Update**

Das Problem besteht nach wie vor. Wie mir mittlerweile aufgefallen ist kann es trotz deaktivierten BD Diensten/Funktionen dennoch zum besagten fehler kommen. Man muß dann, mitunter mehrmals hintereinander, in den Einstellungen alle Funktionen/Dienste ein- und wieder ausschalten. Dann läuft es mitunter auch mal wieder stundenlang ohne Probleme.

Im "offiziellen" BD-Forum sind die User auch nicht gerade erfreut über die Tatsache das sich bis heute eigentlich nichts getan hat. Noch ein paar Tage und es ist seit dem bekanntwerden des Problems (bzw. seit der ersten Meldung im BD-Forum) immerhin schon 1 Monat vergangen.

Für ein Unternehmen dieser Größe (ca. 700 Angestellte) schon fast ein Armutszeugnis...

*Nach wie vor läßt sich der Fehler also nur dann komplett verhindern indem man das Produkt deinstalliert.*


----------



## s1n88 (2. Dezember 2009)

habs nun deinstalliert und nutze nun eine andere antivir software!
Nun sind alle Probleme verschwunden ^^


----------



## INU.ID (8. Dezember 2009)

**Update**

In den letzten 24h gabs es ein Anwendungsupdate welches den Fehler behoben haben soll. Habs noch nicht getestet, die ersten User berichten aber schon davon das es nun wohl wirklich zu funtkionieren scheint. TOI TOI TOI


----------



## rebel4life (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich wart dennoch ab, die AV Software von Mircosoft ist gar nicht ganz so schlecht.


----------

